# Wall Repair Tips



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I've been remiss in keeping up with this forum but this past week's trip to Yosemite in the snow has me running back. I have a few issues but I'll start off with this one. My 4 year old was having a moment while in the top bunk on our 25RSS. We now have two heel marks in the front panel. Well, one is a crack and the other is a hole. Has anyone ever repaired something like this?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A couple of options come to mind.

1 - Putty fill the hole then put a sticker of some type over it. Add several stickers to form a theme.

2 - Picture frame with pictures of your kids favorite pet or something they like and will not want to kick.

3 - A shelf?

4 - A cork board so your kid can pin a few things to it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have to agree with CamperAndy....I've never seen a method to really fix the problem. You'll have to just cover it up with something else.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

The entire panel would need to be replaced to do it 100% correct.............I believe the panels with the paper on them are a Vinyl type covering that is bonded to the plywood............I used to have access to the product in my line of work. Unfortunately it is not an item that you can easily find.....it is something that is going to be sold in pallet Quantities.

Putty or something to cover it, like previously mentioned or contact a Keystone Repair center...........I would think they would be able to get you a Panel.

Clarke


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I prefer "prevention" to repair.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Compulynx said:


> I prefer "prevention" to repair.


Nice. I think if I put that on there she'd try to use it on us!


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

clarkely said:


> The entire panel would need to be replaced to do it 100% correct.............I believe the panels with the paper on them are a Vinyl type covering that is bonded to the plywood............I used to have access to the product in my line of work. Unfortunately it is not an item that you can easily find.....it is something that is going to be sold in pallet Quantities.
> 
> Putty or something to cover it, like previously mentioned or contact a Keystone Repair center...........I would think they would be able to get you a Panel.
> 
> Clarke


I'm afraid this might be the final solution. I might try some silicon behind it to support the hole and pull it out with a pick. The crack next to the hole in the picture is hard to see. I'm hoping that if I can get it flush with the rest of the panel then it will be acceptable until replacement.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's an alternative solution.... leave it.

When I was a kid, I had a "moment" which resulted in a hole in the door to my room (foot only went 1/2 way through the hollow panel door). It was a good reminder for the next 10 years.....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ha! your post reminds me of a moment I had as a kid- I kept slamming my bedroom door when I was mad. One day, I was in the process of pitching a fit- and when I got to my room to slam the door....No door! Dad said I had to act like a human for a month before I got it back.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> A couple of options come to mind.
> 
> 1 - Putty fill the hole then put a sticker of some type over it. Add several stickers to form a theme.
> 
> ...


X3... Covering it rather than trying to patch it would be better.

MaeJae


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

To get it back close to original condition I would suggest filling the dent with spackle. You could then do a painting technique over the spackle, like stippling, and blend it into the existing wall covering. You'd probably want to use a flat paint for the background (beige) and some lighter color glazes over the base. The box stores will have a faux paint section in the paint dept.. At least its on the top bunk so it probably wouldn't be too noticeable.

Another option would be to take a piece of 1/4" plywood or luan and cut it as wide as the mattress. Cover it with batting and cover it with fabric that matches your campers decor or maybe order your pattern from Keystone. Kind of like the headboards that are already there on the queen bed. I'm not sure how high the hole is off the mattress but if low enough a headboard would cover it and look like it supposed to be there.

Good luck

Brad


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

bradnjess said:


> To get it back close to original condition I would suggest filling the dent with spackle. You could then do a painting technique over the spackle, like stippling, and blend it into the existing wall covering. You'd probably want to use a flat paint for the background (beige) and some lighter color glazes over the base. The box stores will have a faux paint section in the paint dept.. At least its on the top bunk so it probably wouldn't be too noticeable.


I like this idea. I think we might try this.

Thanks for thought, Brad.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

MattS said:


> To get it back close to original condition I would suggest filling the dent with spackle. You could then do a painting technique over the spackle, like stippling, and blend it into the existing wall covering. You'd probably want to use a flat paint for the background (beige) and some lighter color glazes over the base. The box stores will have a faux paint section in the paint dept.. At least its on the top bunk so it probably wouldn't be too noticeable.


I like this idea. I think we might try this.

Thanks for thought, Brad.
[/quote]

Glad I could help, let us know how it worked out if you end up trying it, and post some "after" pictures. After all I'm sure you're not the only one with kids that have their moments, I know I have a few of my own.

Brad


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Ha! your post reminds me of a moment I had as a kid- I kept slamming my bedroom door when I was mad. One day, I was in the process of pitching a fit- and when I got to my room to slam the door....No door! Dad said I had to act like a human for a month before I got it back.


Sounds like my Dad! HA!

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> Ha! your post reminds me of a moment I had as a kid- I kept slamming my bedroom door when I was mad. One day, I was in the process of pitching a fit- and when I got to my room to slam the door....No door! Dad said I had to act like a human for a month before I got it back.


Sounds like my Dad! HA!

Mike
[/quote]

Hold a sec...I need to run to my sons room and remove HIS door. HAHAHA....love it!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ha! your post reminds me of a moment I had as a kid- I kept slamming my bedroom door when I was mad. One day, I was in the process of pitching a fit- and when I got to my room to slam the door....No door! Dad said I had to act like a human for a month before I got it back.


Sounds like my Dad! HA!

Mike
[/quote]

Hold a sec...I need to run to my sons room and remove HIS door. HAHAHA....love it!
[/quote]








That's my rule too, you slam it, it gets taken down even if it's the bathroom door. The other rule is if you get mad and break something it doesn't get fixed so every time you look at it, you'll remember.

Fortunately tempers in our house aren't that hot so I haven't had to enforce either.......yet









I like the idea of making a patch using a piece of wall from a spot that doesn't get seen.

Mike


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

z-family said:


> Another idea (not so easy) might be to find an area of that same paneling somewhere else in the trailer that is not visible like inside a cabinet or under dinette seat. Use razor blade and cut a patch bigger than the dented area in the vinyl paper and maybe by using some heat, try to peel the vinyl paper from the board. If that works then fill dent with putty and trim vinyl patch to size, match pattern and glue in place. It might work.
> 
> Rob


I'll let you know how it works out. This is another great idea.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

MattS said:


> Another idea (not so easy) might be to find an area of that same paneling somewhere else in the trailer that is not visible like inside a cabinet or under dinette seat. Use razor blade and cut a patch bigger than the dented area in the vinyl paper and maybe by using some heat, try to peel the vinyl paper from the board. If that works then fill dent with putty and trim vinyl patch to size, match pattern and glue in place. It might work.
> 
> Rob


I'll let you know how it works out. This is another great idea.
[/quote]

Good luck......but i do not think that paper will come off....."nicely"

I do think cutting out a section from somewhere elase and swapping them would work real good........But i would find out how much a panel would cost from keystone..........if they will sell it..............may be the best and least expensive way to go when you consider your time in trying all the other good solutions mentioned.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

clarkely said:


> Another idea (not so easy) might be to find an area of that same paneling somewhere else in the trailer that is not visible like inside a cabinet or under dinette seat. Use razor blade and cut a patch bigger than the dented area in the vinyl paper and maybe by using some heat, try to peel the vinyl paper from the board. If that works then fill dent with putty and trim vinyl patch to size, match pattern and glue in place. It might work.
> 
> Rob


I'll let you know how it works out. This is another great idea.
[/quote]

Good luck......but i do not think that paper will come off....."nicely"

I do think cutting out a section from somewhere elase and swapping them would work real good........But i would find out how much a panel would cost from keystone..........if they will sell it..............may be the best and least expensive way to go when you consider your time in trying all the other good solutions mentioned.
[/quote]

Buying a new panel is my final resort if my 'repair' isn't acceptable but always an option.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Here's an alternative solution....* leave it.*
> 
> When I was a kid, I had a "moment" which resulted in a hole in the door to my room (foot only went 1/2 way through the hollow panel door). It was a good reminder for the next 10 years.....


I agree - I would vote to leave it - what happens if you fix it and your 4 year old does it again?


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

You could go with the industrial look and put a thin sheet of diamond plate on the wall. Then if it gets kicked again, the foot may get hurt worse then the wall. A lesson learned the hard way usually gets remembered.
I agree with the poster that asked what you're gonna do if it gets kicked again. You may need several sheets of wallboard to keep in stock.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Here's an alternative solution....* leave it.*
> 
> When I was a kid, I had a "moment" which resulted in a hole in the door to my room (foot only went 1/2 way through the hollow panel door). It was a good reminder for the next 10 years.....


I agree - I would vote to leave it - what happens if you fix it and your 4 year old does it again?








[/quote]

I'm hoping making her help me fix it will keep the memory fresh.


----------

